# Anavar(Informal) log for me and my wife.....



## Flyboy33z (Jun 19, 2012)

Picked up some Var powder from one of our board sponsors 

Personal stats for me....   6'1"  215   approx 15% bf
-I am running Test Cyp @ 400mg/wk and VAR @ 90mg ed

Wife stats............5'5"   150   approx 20% bf   (had baby 1 year ago)
- She is running VAR @ 15mg ed

****Cycle was started on 6/12/12


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 19, 2012)

Update...   6/19/12 (exactly 1 week)

Me-  absolutely no strength increase, no hardening, no pumps but I seem to be feeling a little drier.....   weight is 214lbs

Wife- states she has noticed her legs has small strength increase (could just be placebo) and that her Clit is very sensitive...  LOL..


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 22, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update...   6/19/12 (exactly 1 week)
> 
> Me-  absolutely no strength increase, no hardening, no pumps but I seem to be feeling a little drier.....   weight is 214lbs
> 
> Wife- states she has noticed her legs has small strength increase (could just be placebo) and that her Clit is very sensitive...  LOL..



Update - Day 10 - 6/22/12

Me- No noticeable strength increase, no increased vascularity, no increased pumps, still feeling and looking drier.. lost 4lbs since start weight is now 211lbs

Wife- No noticeable strength increase, no increased vascularity, no increased pumps, clit is still sensitive....   gained 1lb


----------



## oufinny (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you noticed any sides you typically get with orals like high BP or sensitivity to stims?  Is this airsealed VAR?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 22, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Have you noticed any sides you typically get with orals like high BP or sensitivity to stims?  Is this airsealed VAR?



NO, havnt noticed any sides such as high BP but Ive ran oral Tbol and winny and I never had any issues with BP.....      Yes this is AS2 var..   do you have experience with them?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 25, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update - Day 10 - 6/22/12
> 
> Me- No noticeable strength increase, no increased vascularity, no increased pumps, still feeling and looking drier.. lost 4lbs since start weight is now 211lbs
> 
> Wife- No noticeable strength increase, no increased vascularity, no increased pumps, clit is still sensitive....   gained 1lb



Update... Day 14 (2 week mark) @ 100mg ed along with 400mg test cyp/wk

ME- No strength increase, no increased vascularity, no "noticeable" muscle hardening... started at 215lb and now 211lb... I am leaning out and do have a drier appearance but I believe that is more due to my strict diet. Im gonna bump up 120mg ed for the next week and see what happens.. Overall I am not impressed and disappointed at this point......

Wife-  20mg ed......   Clit still sensitive, no change in strength, hardness or vacularity....


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 26, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update... Day 14 (2 week mark) @ 100mg ed along with 400mg test cyp/wk
> 
> ME- No strength increase, no increased vascularity, no "noticeable" muscle hardening... started at 215lb and now 211lb... I am leaning out and do have a drier appearance but I believe that is more due to my strict diet. Im gonna bump up 120mg ed for the next week and see what happens.. Overall I am not impressed and disappointed at this point......
> 
> Wife-  20mg ed......   Clit still sensitive, no change in strength, hardness or vacularity....



Update...   Increase dose of VAR to 150mg ed.....   hoping to see results...


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 27, 2012)

still nothing going on? anyone esle use airsealed var who can comment


----------



## booze (Jun 27, 2012)

Bunk?


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

booze said:


> Bunk?



I dont believe it is bunk...  my wife is getting Clit sensitivity from the Var so there is hormone in it....   I am getting drier.....  To be fair I have heard from numerous places that it can take up to 3 full weeks to see a noticeable response... either that or Var is just a very very mild AAS and I am expecting too much...   anyway we will see in the next week now that I am up to 150mg ed....   and AS2 has had good reviews and I havent seen anyone post anything negative...   I will keep updated...


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 27, 2012)

im starting mine mon. my bF is very low. im wondering if that is whats keeping you from seeing a visual differance. you said your about 15%?


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 27, 2012)

150mg in powder is prolly under 100mg actual stuff


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> im starting mine mon. my bF is very low. im wondering if that is whats keeping you from seeing a visual differance. you said your about 15%?



I started around 15% maybe a little lower but right now just from diet I would say Im around at least 10% bf...   I dropped from 215 down to 211 in weight as well.....


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 27, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> 150mg in powder is prolly under 100mg actual stuff



That is most likely true and expected with all non-HG AAS....   hopefully 150mg is the sweet spot for me...  as I said I am looking drier and My wifes clit has swollen and gotten more sensitive so I know there is hormone in the powder....


----------



## Flyboy33z (Jun 28, 2012)

Flyboy33z said:


> Update...   Increase dose of VAR to 150mg ed.....   hoping to see results...



Update.... Day 17..... 

Today I believe I started to slightly see and feel the effects of VAR.... Strength has appeared to increase a lil bit as well as muscle hardness.... vascularity increase is hard to determine because I am pretty vascular naturally... One thing I can attest to is that the VAR definitley gives you a drier look and indeed does lean you out in the torso area... I am not training my abs as hard as I normally do and I am actually cutting up nicely in the AB region.. My gains may be further along than I am stating/aware of because I believe I am holding water from the test cyp that I am running and I am using low doses of Adex which may not be enough... I am actually switching over to Aromasin @ 12.5mg ed for the next few weeks and see how that goes....

My overall opinion of the AS2 var so far even though its still kind of early is that it appears to be the real deal..... I will keep posting updates....


----------

